# Đại lý thi công máy lạnh áp trần chuyên nghiệp miền Nam



## diem.hlv123 (3/11/20)

Tổng đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian
*TÌM RA ĐẠI LÝ CẤP 1 BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN GIÁ CỰC RẺ TẠI MIỀN NAM.*


Cũng tương tự như những dòng máy lạnh khác, máy lạnh áp trần cấu tạo gồm 2 phần cơ bản là dàn lạnh và dàn nóng. Dàn lạnh của sản phẩm này được thiết kế đa dạng, nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau phù hợp với mọi không gian lắp đặt. Máy lạnh áp trần có dải công suất đa dạng từ 1.5hp – 6.5hp….








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh áp trần được Hải Long Vân thi công_



*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CHO QUÁN CAFÉ, TRÀ SỮA VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?*


*Thiết kế tinh tế đem lại thẩm mỹ cao*


Máy lạnh áp trần với thiết kế tinh tế, sang trọng mang đến tính thẩm mỹ khá cao cho những không gian sử dụng. Đồng thời, khi sử dụng máy lạnh áp trần bạn sẽ tối đa được khoảng không gian trống phía trên trần nhà, tạo được điểm nhấn và thẩm mỹ riêng cho căn phòng của bạn.










*Dễ dàng trong lắp đặt và bảo trì vệ sinh máy.*


Việc thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh áp trần tương tự như máy lạnh treo tường, công đoạn rất nhanh chóng và đơn giản, không đòi hỏi quá cao về trình độ kỹ thuật. Việc vệ sinh và bảo dưỡng máy theo đó cũng thuận tiện, bạn nên vệ sinh máy khoảng 3 tháng/lần để nâng cao tuổi thọ cho máy.










*Chế độ làm lạnh tốt.*


Do được lắp đặt trên trần cao, nên máy lạnh áp trần có khả năng làm lạnh phòng nhanh, sức gió thổi mạnh, làm mát bao quát mọi góc nhỏ của căn phòng. Trong vài trường hợp, máy có thể bị chảy nước do không vệ sinh định kì, tuy nhiên cũng không nhỏ nước vào người hay gây ảnh hưởng nhiều cho công việc của những người trong phòng.










*Khả năng lọc sạch không khí tốt*


Lưới bọc bụi của máy lạnh áp trần luôn được nâng cấp và cải tiến để nâng cao khả năng làm sạch không khí, đem lại sự am toàn cho người sử dụng. Đồng thời, dòng máy lạnh này cũng được trang bị chế độ lọc vi khuẩn và nấm mốc hiện đại giúp cho không gian của bạn trở nên trong lành hơn.










*Bên cạnh những điều tuyệt vời về tính năng nổi bật của sản phẩm, liệu, máy lạnh áp trần có mặt hạn chế nào đáng lưu ý không?*



Dù là có vẻ ngoài khác lạ như thế, tuy nhiên, thiết kế của máy lạnh áp trần không được người dùng đánh giá cao, so với máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh áp trần vẫn ít chiếm thiện cảm hơn từ người dùng.
Hướng thổi của máy lạnh áp trần không đa hướng như máy lạnh âm trần.
Ít được đẩy mạnh quảng cáo như các sản phẩm khác nên người dùng ít biết đến.
 

Xem thêm tin: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian










*THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CHO QUÁN CAFÉ, TRÀ SỮA NÊN CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều thương hiệu phân phối dòng máy lạnh áp trần, tuy nhiên Hải Long Vân xin giới thiệu với bạn các thương hiệu được người tiêu dùng tin tưởng lựa chọn cũng như luôn dẫn đầu về doanh số bán ra trong dòng máy lạnh này, đó là:




Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin 1.5hp – 6.0hp: 15.000.000đ – 45.450.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Toshiba 1.5hp – 5.0hp: 17.600.000đ – 40.000.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 14.500.000đ – 37.000.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura 2.0hp – 6.5hp: 20.000.000đ – 37.450.000đ
 

****Vậy nên sử dụng thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần nào là phù hợp và tốt nhất cho bạn?*


Thật ra không thể nói chính xác đâu mới là thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần bạn nên đầu tư. Vì tự bạn phải là người quyết định, dựa vào từng đặc điểm không gian, sở thích kiểu cách, điều kiện kinh tế chi trả sẽ có cái tên dành cho bạn.



Và nếu bạn gặp khó khăn trong việc xác định, hãy gọi vào Hotline của Hải Long Vân, nói về yêu cầu của bạn, chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra giải pháp hữu hiệu nhất dành cho bạn nhé!














*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CHO QUÁN CAFÉ, TRÀ SỮA GIÁ SIÊU RẺ?*


Xin giới thiệu với các bạn: Công ty điện lạnh Hải Long Vân. Chúng tôi luôn tự tin là đơn vị đi đầu trong việc phân phối và là người thiết kế, thi công các sản phẩm máy lạnh áp trần chính hãng, đảm bảo xuất xứ rõ ràng với mức giá rẻ nhất.



Đồng thời, chúng tôi cung cấp cho các bạn chế độ chăm sóc khách hàng tận tình, chuyên nghiệp, quá trình thi công và lắp đặt máy một cách nhanh chóng, chính xác với đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên môn tốt, tay nghề cao.



Là đại lý chính thức của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần, được ủy quyền và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng. Vì thế, Hải Long Vân xin cam kết 100% đều là hàng chính hãng, chất lượng, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.










*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu ngay Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, báo giá nhanh chóng và dự toán chính xác tổng chi phí cần để thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh áp trần cho quán café, trà sữa với giá siêu rẻ tại các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Bình Tân, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Cần Giờ và các tỉnh lân cận như Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An, Tiền Giang…



Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi bạn cần để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ nhanh nhất và hoàn toàn miễn phí 24/7 nhé! 

Ngoài ra Hải Long Vân còn nhận thi công đường dây ống đồng máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng mới xây Thi công đường ống đồng âm tường máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp giá rẻ nhất.


----------

